# legal email promotions



## mrmagic2713 (Jan 30, 2006)

are there any legitimate brokers out there who will rent you a list of opt-in email addresses specificly for internet consumers interested in tee-shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know of any legitimate ones. I think the best way would be to build your own double opt in newsletter list (once you have a website up).

Also, instead of renting the list, you could try advertising on already established email newsletters that are on the same topic as your t-shirt theme.


----------



## mrmagic2713 (Jan 30, 2006)

once again excellent insight from an excellent forum! thanks rodney!


----------

